# Bacon Salt brine how long to soak



## kitt (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Guys

I started some Bacon on Thursday, I was going to use Pops Brine Recipe but I couldn't find any #1 cure, I used 1 1/2 cups brown sugar and 1/2 cup of white, I also used about 2 cups salt in 1 Gal of water. 

My question is how long should I let it soak for and at what temp, I had it in a small cooler fridge but i think it may have seen it's day I took a temp read tonight and it was at 41F so I moved everything to the fridge and it's at 37F I think it was at the 41F for 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## venture (Feb 7, 2012)

Be very careful if not using cure!

You are making salt pork there!

Without the cure, you are on your own!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## eman (Feb 7, 2012)

Kitt,

 what you are doing is making salt pork .Not bacon. It must be treated like any other uncured meat.

40 -140 in 4 hrs or less. . you are  into something that you have to be very careful with.

 When making bacon Cure is not an option.

 You can hot smoke what you have and it will be good for seasoning . When hot smoking the fat will render out which is why we cure pork bellies so that we can cold smoke them safely.


----------



## kitt (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys

I'm going to scrap what I have and start over this week end

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 7, 2012)

Smart move........... if these guys tell you your on your own best to start over and regroup...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait! Stop! Don't Scrap it because it would be great with a soak in Fresh water and a Smoke at 225*F until the IT hits 145*F, it then can be sliced and Fried like cured bacon. There are also some Chinese and Asian preparations where the Belly is Braised...You just can't Cold Smoke it...JJ


----------

